# What kind of villager would you be?



## KittyBoton (Sep 29, 2014)

*I would be a snooty cat. My catchphrase would be: "Gimme." And my outfit of choice would be: Bone shirt or bubble tee. And I would be sort of a calico, my tail would be black, my ears would be tan, and the tips would be black. Unsure of what my body would look like, maybe just white? My house theme would be sort of messy but elegant. And my name....would be Kitty. > or Boton. Since the name Kitty exists already for a villager.*

*ALRIGHT, WHAT ABOUT YOU?*

*What's your personality?
What's your catchphrase?
What's your outfit?
What would you look like?
What species?
What does your house look like?
What's your name?*


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

What's your personality? Grumpy
What's your catchphrase? snarf snarf
What's your outfit? Plaid Cami Dress
What would you look like? Thick black eyebrows, oval eyes with eyelashes and a line down the middle. My fur would be white and super fluffy. 
What species? Cat
What does your house look like? Campus set with a sewing machine, paint set, sketchbook, and a hula doll.
What's your name? Sunshine


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 30, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> What's your personality? Grumpy
> What's your catchphrase? snarf snarf
> What's your outfit? Plaid Cami Dress
> What would you look like? Thick black eyebrows, oval eyes with eyelashes and a line down the middle. My fur would be white and super fluffy.
> ...




You sound...adorable.
*_*


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 30, 2014)

What's your personality? Lazy
What's your catchphrase? "kupo" like moogles in final fantasy
What's your outfit? white shirt with one big red star
What would you look like? I would have black stripes but red overall
What species?  I was hoping I would be a skunk like kicks
What does your house look like? It would be video game themed... from final fantasy... zelda things are also welcomed.. lol
What's your name? Something like Moogey...


----------



## Kissyme100 (Sep 30, 2014)

What's your personality? Normal
What's your catchphrase? Sweetheart
What's your outfit? Gracie's sweater dress
What would you look like? A rabbit with red fur ( I have red hair IRL ) and hazel eyes. Maybe have a hair bow or a boater hat.
What species? Rabbit because I'm very timid.
What does your house look like? Kinda like a bakery because I like baking cookies and cakes.
What's your name?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 30, 2014)

What's your personality?
Probably Smug or lazy
What's your catchphrase?
Peke~
What's your outfit?


My fancy fancy vest.
What would you look like?
A cat with blue fur, brown eyes, and that red hat.
What species? Kitty.
What does your house look like?
Something that's relaxing, but not too crowded. 
What's your name? Bobu


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 30, 2014)

*What's your personality?* Peppy or Snooty (though those are female personalities and i'm male)
*What's your catchphrase?* ugh
*What's your outfit?* pleather vest
*What would you look like?* light blue and pink deer with antlers like beau
*What species?* deer
*What does your house look like?* furniture that's in skye's room arranged into the position that portia's room is in.
*What's your name?* Boba (beau-buh) (like bubble tea!)


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 30, 2014)

*What's your personality?* Snooty
*What's your catchphrase?* Dollface
*What's your outfit?* Something pink and girly - I love pink!!
*What would you look like?* A white/dark brown colored deer
*What species?* Deer
*What does your house look like?* Again, something very pink. It would probably consist mostly of something like the lovely furniture set.
*What's your name?* Princess


----------



## RickyKitty (Sep 30, 2014)

*What's your personality? * Lazy I think! But might be normal (if its not gender restricted) as well.

*What's your catchphrase? * Mew

*What's your outfit? * If it could be a special design, I would have a pink collar around my neck with a big cat bell, or a pink scarf with a bow tied in the back. 

Blue Tartan Shirt or Pink Argyle Shirt.

*What would you look like? * I'd be red! I would have pink inside my ears, and bright blue eyes. 

*What species?* Cat!

*What does your house look like? * I think it might be Lovely. And I'd have a pet cold fish! I also might have a nightscape/cityscape wallpaper.

*What's your name?* Ricky or Cutesie!


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2014)

*What's Your Personality?* Jock

*What's Your Catchphrase?* Bonkers

*What's your outfit?* Red Flannel Tee
*
What would you look like?* I would have Black horns and a brown face. 

*What Species?* Bull

*What Does your House look like?* It is a Gym.

*What's Your Name?* Tundra


----------



## Swablu (Oct 12, 2014)

What's your personality? Normal/Uchi? 
What's your catchphrase? Stop it
What's your outfit? School jacket
What would you look like? Brown fur with speckled spots
What species? Deer
What does your house look like? exterior is blue with blue roofing with te arc wooden door
What's your name? Mutsuki


----------



## Dork (Oct 12, 2014)

*What's your personality?* mm either lazy, uchi or normal. most probs uchi
*What's your catchphrase?* "yeah"
*What's your outfit?* BB shirt/Beaded tank
*What would you look like?* 
- fur would be predominantly white with a bit of black
- eyes would be like kinda saggy dots with a long lash (like midge) 
- There would either be a large black dot on my head or maybe just black hair (like felicity but more messy). 
- uhm my mouth would be a mix between "^" and punchy's mouth shape
*What species?* cat
*What does your house look like?* nice and relaxing. maybe the alpine set (like carmen) or something with the classic set
*What's your name?* Dani

(ill probs add a drawing here later)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 12, 2014)

What's your personality? Smug
What's your catchphrase? Kay
What's your outfit? Tiger Jacket
What would you look like? Hazel fur with dark brown eyes.Grey hooves.White cream colored antlers.
What species? Deer
What does your house look like? Sleek furniture
What's your name? Bryce


----------



## oranje (Oct 13, 2014)

What's your personality? Lazy/Normal.
What's your catchphrase? Let's do this.
What's your outfit?: silk bloom shirt.
What would you look like?: Rust orange with blue stripes. 
What species?: Cat
What does your house look like?: Melon exterior with a blue roof, with refurbished blue astro furniture. 
What's your name?: Ray.


----------



## daydreamingstudent (Oct 13, 2014)

What's your personality? Lazy or normal
What's your catchphrase? "sleepyhead"
What's your outfit? Spunky knit shirt
What would you look like? Black fur with a few gray and/or white spots, eyes like Daisy's, and a small tuff of hair at the top.
What species? Dog.
What does your house look like? A mix between the Modern Wood series and Green series.
What's your name? Kim


----------



## NewLeaf01 (Dec 9, 2014)

What's Your Personality? Uchi. 
What's Your Catchphrase: Derp or Mew. Maybe Mush-mush or Moosha after my cat's nicknames. 
What's Your Outfit? Sailor tee. 
What Would You Look Like? I'd be the same as my cat: a (diluted.) calico cat with the exact same features and light pinkish ears and big brown eyes. 
What Species: Oh, CAT, of course. 
What's Your House Look Like: A minimalist dresser, mini table, couch and ottoman, alpine bed, table and wall, wood floor and phonograph, Dahlias and a tea set with a food plate. TV would be maybe sloppy or a random one. Maybe no TV. 
What's Your Name? Maybe like my cat's but edited a bit. Maybe Caramel, A.J*, Brie* or Nikki*  

* Idol names.


----------



## butz (Dec 9, 2014)

*What's your personality?* If I'm not gender crossing personalities, I'd be Lazy or maybe even Cranky, but if I just go by what I really am, I'd be Snooty.
*What's your catchphrase?* "hmph"
*What's your outfit?* Either the Grey Tartan Tee or the Dogtooth Tee
*What would you look like?* Well, pink is my favorite color, and my hair is pink, so I'd probably have pink fur, or white with light pink accents on my ears and/or tail.
*What species?* I'd probably be a cat villager
*What does your house look like?* I would have Rococo flooring, Arched Window wallpaper, a white grand piano in the center, a caladium, a chaise lounge, and some other furniture that matches and covers the basis of what's needed.
*What's your name?* Rose


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 9, 2014)

Personality: Smug... emphasis on sarcasm, second place goes to peppy (only because I'm not a girl)
Catchphrase: something abbreviated like "totes"
Outfit: Jagged Tee or some type of Flannel
Species: I would make otter villagers a thing (but not like Lyle cause he is dumb....)
Appearance: I would probably be like a deep hunter green, but not like "whoa why is he green?" but a subtle, natural looking green
Decoration: Outside would probably be like Orange Exterior and some gray shingles, with the Fancy fence
                  Inside it is the Citrus wallpaper and carpet, all the fruit furniture cause its hilarious with a sitting area, TV area, Pineapple bed sleeping area, and I need a kitchen with retro fridge... so it would be cramped, but home-ey and you feel welcome when you come in
Name: Hunter.... always jealous of that name and its a play on my color, puns are essential


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 9, 2014)

What's your personality?: Probably normal, not just because of gender. Although I could also be lazy. owo
What's your catchphrase?: Tralala, since I tend to hum and whistle a lot. c:
What's your outfit?: The beaded shirt. 
What would you look like?: Cream with golden spots all over and eyes like those of Tia and Maple.
What species?: Deer
What does your house look like?: It would have the chalet exterior, stone roof, hedge and barrel mailbox on the exterior. The interior would have a mix of classic, regal and cabin furniture, and a computer desk for reasons you can probably guess. ouo
What's your name?: Lexa, maybe, since it's similar to my name IRL? The name Honey is a more fitting and animal crossing-ish name, though.

have a crap sketch


----------



## oreo (Dec 9, 2014)

*What's your personality?* uchi + lazy, can be seen as ditsy at times.
*What's your catchphrase?* cloud nymph
*What's your outfit?* gray parka.
*What would you look like?* a pastel mint unicorn with long cotton candy hair + a short golden horn on the center of my head + eyes would be like fauna's 
*What species?* unicorn like julian
*What does your house look like?* nursey set + paint set & pink papa bear
*What's your name?* boo


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Dec 10, 2014)

*What's your personality?*
Lazy. For sure

*What's your catchphrase?*
"Girl."

*What's your outfit?*
Shorts, long socks, boots, and a sweater. All mismatched colors.

*What would you look like?*
Half closed eyes, probably a mouth like Marshal's. 

*What species?*
Probably a cub

*What does your house look like?*
Pretty standard. Cute couch, tv, bed, nice stereo, probably have fruit on display.

*What's your name?*
Mona


----------



## Mekan1 (Dec 10, 2014)

What's your personality? Lazy
 What's your catchphrase? nomnomnom
 What's your outfit? Tuxedo
 What would you look like? A Blue and Red super cute cub with glasses
 What species? Bear Cub
 What does your house look like? A Full sweets house
 What's your name? Mr. Eatable


----------



## Dollie (Dec 10, 2014)

*What's your personality?* Snooty
*What's your catchphrase?* "swirl"
*What's your outfit?* Preppy Shirt
*What would you look like?* Light pink with a little bit of white or cream, and big eyes and lashes
*What species?* Cat
*What does your house look like?* Pink Rococo furniture with food items like the Soft-Serve Lamp and Chocolate Fountain
*What's your name?* Dulce


----------



## Bassy (Dec 10, 2014)

*What's your personality?*
Lazy

*What's your catchphrase?*
"Easy"

*What's your outfit?*
Cloudy tee

*What would you look like?*
Blue/white frog with big dreamy eyes. Bit like Prince, but without the goofy mouth.  Color distribution maybe a bit like Jeremiah, except blue/white.

*What species?*
Frog

*What does your house look like?*
Sky wall/floor, maybe a blue surfboard, or some blue princess items. Either 'Wandering' or 'k.k. lullaby' is playing. Haven't completely thought it out.  A heavenly home for a meditative easy-going frog. 

*What's your name?*
Cloud


----------



## datsuryouku (Dec 11, 2014)

What's your personality? Peppy. 

What's your catchphrase? DOPE AS SOAP. 

What's your outfit? It would change constantly, there would be no way that I could stick with simply one outfit. But, if I were to choose a default it would be the Sea Captain's dress. I wear it more consistently than the other options of outfits. 

What would you look like? Dark maroon coat with cocoa brown assets. Eyes would be a darker brown and I would have a streak of plum purple start at the top of my head and mesh to the center bridge of my snout. I will think about creating/drawing this soon.

What species? Deer. 

What does your house look like? Mansion-esque. 

What's your name? YOKO, YO' YO'. Haha, jk. Yoko.


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 11, 2014)

*What's your personality?* Smug. I'm not into sports like Jock villagers, nor am I lazy, but I do act the most like Smugs because I can be sassy as hell sometimes.

*What's your catchphrase?* me-yep.

*What's your outfit?* Probably something simple, like a buttoned jacket or coat, nothing too significant probably.

*What would you look like? * I have a medium sized nose, purple-ish blue-ish fur. My eyes are black and have pupils shaped like a dash symbol.

*What species?* Cat.

*What does your house look like?* A simple house that probably wouldn't be too fancy. Pretty much like the main room of my current house ingame.

*What's your name?* Can't think of one.


----------



## Sassy (Dec 11, 2014)

*What's your personality?* Smug
*What's your catchphrase?* Goodness!
*What's your outfit?* cyan argyle tank
*What would you look like?* Would look very similar to Carmen But black instead of brown fur (with the white face, hands and feet) and light blue instead of green for the inside of my ears.
*What species?* Rabbit
*What does your house look like?* Full of Modern things with a few exotic pieces thrown in
*What's your name?* Val


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 11, 2014)

What's your personality? Uchi
What's your catchphrase? Dude
What's your outfit? Night Sky Tee
What would you look like? Completely black with big, shiny bright blue eyes, a lighter blue star around my left eye, blue tipped paws and blue tipped tail with a blue bang covering my right eye. (Kinda like Ed but a little longer)
What species? Wolf
What does your house look like? Moon floor with lunar wall, moon, UFO, tall and mini nebuloids, several general furniture like robo couch, TV, table, and dresser, and basically just lots of space furniture along with a few robo furniture.
What's your name? Yoomee


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 11, 2014)

*What's your personality?* 
Lazy <333

*What's your catchphrase?* 
Butts 
(if you knew me irl, you'd know i say this WAY too much ;w 

*What's your outfit?* 
Pink parka c:
might change this later on idk

*What would you look like?*





Her eyes are always closed like that, just very sleepy looking~

*What species?*
 Rabbit :3

*What does your house look like?*













*What's your name?*
I'll just stick with my actual name, Emma cx ​


----------



## TamaMushroom (Dec 12, 2014)

What's your personality? Normal (I'm a boy though.)
What's your catchphrase? Tae Kwon
What's your outfit? Toad Shirt
What would you look like? A Panda that has the same hollow feel of Coco, but STRICTLY Black and White as fur color (Maybe a Navy or a grey color to substitute black, due to black eyes and mouth) Pattern resembles Chester, without eyes and mouth. 
What species? Bear Cub
What does your house look like? Oriental, a lot of bonsai's, a outdoor bath, Bamboo Floor and Wall, Lotus lamp, Ninja Sword, Minimalist side table, Mush side table, mush lamp, mush wall lamp.
What's your name? Hollow


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 12, 2014)

What's your personality?
Uchi

What's your catchphrase?
Bruh

What's your outfit?
A denim jacket with a plain white shirt  

What would you look like?
I would probably have Zell's face 

What species?
Most likely a bunny

What does your house look like?
The sloppy set

What's your name?
Iggy​


----------



## akabetty (Dec 12, 2014)

What's your personality? Lazy, definitely Lazy
What's your catchphrase? "Oh, Why?"
What's your outfit? Dawn shirt or MVP tee
What would you look like? A brown bunny, pink ears and white feet & hands
What species? Rabbit 
What does your house look like? Shanty exterior and sloppy interior
What's your name? ... Uhm, Kallian? I am terrible at naming things :\


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

What's your personality? Smug  
What's your catchphrase? sparkle sparkle
What's your outfit? Chef's outfit
What would you look like? big eyebrows!! tortoiseshell cat too.
What species? cat!!
What does your house look like? pastel kiddie set!! with k.k. disco playing B)
What's your name? Jade


----------



## Baumren (Dec 15, 2014)

*What's your personality?*
Uchi.

*What's your catchphrase?*
Umm.... chirp? Idk XD 

*What's your outfit?*
Red-and-white squared dress (sort of a tablecloth pattern) with a white apron.

*What would you look like?*
A tiny canary, cute and all-yellow feathers and small black eyes <3
I know there's already one like that but still, that's just what I like... >.>

*What species? *
The regular bird model, I guess. 

*What does your house look like?*
Simple and fable-like, in a way. Green hedge, red roof, wooden door and white walls. Inside, it's all from the polka-dots and minimal sets.

*What's your name? *
Dunno.... either Luann or something that sounds bright and/or energetic...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 16, 2014)

What's your personality? I'm a grump.

What's your catchphrase? Nya ha ha

What's your outfit? Frog shirt

What would you look like? A blue rabbit with sock puppets for arms and rosy cheeks.

What species? Bunny rabbit

What does your house look like? White exterior with a red roof and yellow door.

What's your name? Hobi


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

What's your personality? Peppy (or Uchi)

What's your catchphrase? gorgeous

What's your outfit? dogtooth shirt

What would you look like? a very pale yellow/beige color, white muzzle, and pink bangs,streaks and tips

What species? Wolf

What does your house look like? exterior: White with pink roof and yellow/beige door. interior: a combination between Sleek and Citrus sets

What's your name? Candy or Fluffy


----------

